# Tutorials gewünscht?



## Apo (15. Feb 2007)

Hi,

ich hatte gerade die großartige(?) Idee, ein paar Tutorials rund um Java und vor allem die Spieleprogrammierung zu machen.
Dazu hatte ich schon einmal 3 kleine Spiele jeweils an einem Tag gemacht. Sie gibt es hier  und  hier und hier . (Beim IE fkt der Webstart nicht ... deshalb gibt es hier die Jars)

Ich habe mir gedacht, erstmal mit dem Spielchen anzufangen und ein paar grundlegende Sachen, wie Maus und Keyboardinput zu erklären. Auch auf die Vererbung könnte man hierbei gut eingehen und zeigen wie einfach ein Webstart geht (weil das wusste ich bis vor kurzem selber nicht). Als zweites Tutorial kam mir dann in den Sinn das kleine Mathespielchen näher unter die Lupe zu nehmen und dabei auf die Trennung von Hud und Spielfeld zu kommen. Als drittes Tutorial dachte ich, dass man etwas zu der Gegnerprogrammierung kommen kann und auch den Begriff des Polymorphismus mal näher am Bsp erläutern kann. Und erst dann wollte ich als 4tes Tutorial zur BufferStrategy und VolatileImages kommen.

Wie findet ihr die Idee und gibt es Interesse oder wäre die Arbeit umsonst?? Noch andere Wünsche, was noch nicht als Tutorial dabei ist?


----------



## doctus (15. Feb 2007)

also ich finde die idee recht gut. ich denke allerdings, dass man grundlegende objektiorientierte features, wie vererbung und polymorphy schon gemacht haben sollte, bevor man sich mit der thematik der spieleprogrammierung beschäftigt, da diese wieder ganz eigene problematiken mit sich bringt. also würde ich an deiner stelle das tutorial so strukturieren, dass diese themen vorher schonmal in der theorie angesprochen werden.

ansonsten eine 1a idee.

lg doctus


----------



## Apo (15. Feb 2007)

du hast schon recht ... theoretisch jedenfalls.

Ich habe in der Uni auch Vererbung, Polymorphismus usw. gehabt, aber verstanden habe ich es "nicht die Bohne". Erst durch Mister Zufall und viel Lesen haben ich mir die Sachen dann anhand eigener Spiele selber beigebracht. Und genau so wollte ich es auch strukturieren. Also ich wende z.B. die Vererbung an und zeige dadurch was es für Vorteile bringt. Mir hätte es damals jedenfalls sehr geholfen, hätte ich so ein praktisches Beispiel gehabt.

Was denken die anderen?


----------



## Micha_S (15. Feb 2007)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mich sowas schon interessieren würde,
wenn ich dann irgendwann dahin komme ein Spiel wie ApoDefence
zu programmieren, gerne!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (15. Feb 2007)

ich denke, dass es durchaus sinn machen würde, polymorphismus und andere grundlegende sachen anhand eines beispiels zu erklären. man muss es ja nicht ausufern lassen, aber ein hinweis darauf verdeutlicht es für den ein oder anderen bestimmt. und tutorials sind außerdem immer toll - vielleicht inspiriert mich das ja dann doch mal dazu, ein pong3d oder multiplayer-snake zu basteln


----------



## doctus (16. Feb 2007)

ich wollte damit ja nicht sagen, dass du es nicht anhand des spieles erklären sollst, sonder lediglich, dass es gut wäre vorher schonmal eine kleine einweisung zu geben und das dann am spiel zu verdeutlichen.

Lg doctus


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2007)

Ich finde die Vorschläge gut. Solche bücher mit so Spielebeispielen bringen einen normalerweiße sehr weit. Ist jedenfalls bei mir so. Ich würde mich über deine Anleitung freunen und gerne lesen. Wenn du dich aufraffen kannst und sowas schreiben willst.


----------



## Laxin (20. Feb 2007)

Fände ich super, such schon lange gute Tutorials, die sich nicht nur mit Applets beschäftigen, ausserdem halte ich Apo für einen der besten Programmierer in diesem Forum... Ich würd mich aber auch freuen, wenn JPCtapi mit einbezogen werden würde, da diese sehr für Anfänger geeignet ist (wenn sie Java in den Grundzügen können)


----------



## nocxsville (20. Feb 2007)

Klasse Idee  ich bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## Chris_1980 (20. Feb 2007)

Also ich finde das mal voll super, das du dich hier so engagieren möchtest.  :toll: 
Persönlich würde ich mich sehr über ein Tutorial zur KI-programmierung freuen, damit hab ich mich nähmlich bisher noch überhaupt nicht befasst.


----------



## Evil-Devil (21. Feb 2007)

Zur AI kann ich dir dieses Board empfehlen:
http://www.javagaming.org/forums/index.php?board=23.0

@Topic: Solange sie allgemeingehalten sind für die SPieleprogrammierung find ich es gut. Aber im Falle von Spezialisierungen auf eine bestimmte API sind sie für viele oft nur geringfügig brauchbar.


----------



## Apo (11. Mrz 2007)

also das Tutorial wird sehr allgemein gehalten sein.
Vielleicht gehe ich ganz zum Schluß mal auf Slick oder so ein. Um OpenGL Spieleprogrammierung näher zu bringen.

Habe bis jetzt schon ein bisschen was geschrieben, aber es wird noch einige Zeit dauern, weil bis letzte Woche Prüfungen von der Uni aus waren und jetzt bleibt noch der Programmierwettbewerb ...

Zu diesem habe ich mal eine Frage an euch. Was müsste man euch bieten und welche Anreize schaffen, dass hier aus dem Forum jemand mitmacht? Reicht es nicht zu wissen, wenn man Erster oder Zweiter wird, dass man die Elite von Morgen im Informatikbereich geschlagen hat? Muss man Geld bieten oder was wäre ein Mittel damit ihr sagt ... "Hey, da muss ich mitmachen und alle schlagen."


----------



## Lim_Dul (12. Mrz 2007)

Apo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also das Tutorial wird sehr allgemein gehalten sein.
> Vielleicht gehe ich ganz zum Schluß mal auf Slick oder so ein. Um OpenGL Spieleprogrammierung näher zu bringen.
> 
> Habe bis jetzt schon ein bisschen was geschrieben, aber es wird noch einige Zeit dauern, weil bis letzte Woche Prüfungen von der Uni aus waren und jetzt bleibt noch der Programmierwettbewerb ...
> ...



Zeit 

Reizen würde mich es, aber ich sehe keine Zeit bei , da was vernünftiges zu machen.


----------



## Sanix (12. Mrz 2007)

Apo deine Spiele kenne ich alle von Flashgames her. Wurdest du davon "inspiriert"?

Tutorials wären wirklich cool.


----------



## javaX (15. Mrz 2007)

ich kann mich nur anschließen, ein tutorial wär cool


----------

